# Synth 101



## D Halgren (Dec 27, 2018)

Anyone taken this course?

https://theproaudiofiles.com/synthesis-101/


----------



## Kyle Preston (Dec 30, 2018)

Can't comment on the above course my man, but if you're trying to learn synthesis fundamentals, Syntorial is a nice gamified way to learn the basics. macPro video also has a really great series made my Moog on synthesis (history, philosophy, etc...) that I absolutely loved.


----------



## D Halgren (Dec 30, 2018)

Thanks for the suggestions, I will check them out. I feel pretty confident in synthesis, but I'm always trying to learn more. I did this course after posting here. You can do a 7 day free trial on their website and then cancel. It was really focused on particular synths, mostly in Logic, so not really what I was looking for. Speaking of the Moog series, I have watched this playlist on YouTube.

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL59F85FF6EE33EFD2


----------

